
A Comment Is an Invitation for Refactoring - ttmarek
http://blog.pragmaticengineer.com/a-comment-is-an-invitation-for-refactoring/
======
ttmarek
I think the author makes a good point here. But I also think a comment can
serve as an invitation for a new test case (i.e. Bugfix comments as he
describes them).

